# Call off the dog!



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Last night another not so curb side drop off turned into yet another fight between me and my stbx. Our daughter had an awards ceremony, and she insisted on watching the kids while I was gone. I can't look at her when I talk to her. The mere sight of her makes me sick, and it p!sses her off that I do this. I assure you TAM readers that this isn't intentional. It is just something that I started doing towards the end of our relationship. Anyway, this lead to a rant for more money, and a re-cap on how I stole custody, and just about everything else. Her wonderful boyfriend is going to jail at the end of the month. Neither of them work, and are in general just highly unsavory people.

The long and the short is I avoid her like the plague because everytime we get into close proximity this is the inevitable outcome. I told her I just want my divorce and my life back. Aside from what needs to be done with the kids, I could care less what she does with her life. What else can I do to avoid fights. At this point I am just done with it. I love the person she was, but I can clearly see that person is dead. What can I do to end the feuding?

Lil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

A restraining order or move? Some people are just impossible to deal with. She's a desperate woman and will continue her bad behavior.


----------



## TorontoBoyWest (May 1, 2012)

Is there a way to do supervised transitions involving the kids?


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

don't need supervision,just use any ol 7-11, cameras everywhere, starts her crap it's on camera


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I have tried to get a RO on against her, but I can't convince anyone that she is actually a physical threat. The courts don't seem to care about harassment. As for 7-11, she has custody of my youngest two until I return from work which is 6pm each day. Avoiding her is the only thing that seems to work.

She can't be reasoned with. She is still a very angry person. I guess she didn't like how her life turned out. It isn't my problem though. I just keep hoping she will move to Ecuador or something.

Lil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

